# Lost my phone



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I think I left my phone in taxi just a while ago. Does it help if I report to the taxi company or the police? Anyone had any experience like this? Got stimulus to get a new phone but I have valuable information in the lost one.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sure you've already done this but have you tried calling your phone? I'd like to think that most drivers would be keen to return a lost item left in their cab [whispers] for the reward. Yesterday went to put my suitace in the trunk which had a massive baby buggy left there by the previous client. How on earth did they carry the baby?


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I called as soon as I realized I don't have it home. Switched off. Will try again now.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If it's switched off, it's gone. You need to go buy yourself a new phone.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Try Al Qusais police station. You have to go there in the morning, walk into office 27 and ask the really nice lady there. Thats where all the taxi drivers take thier lost and found. Good luck


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Call the RTA, give them the information of the taxi, pick up location and destination, taxi type (what colour roof was the taxi etc... so they can pinpoint the taxi company), time of pick up etc.. all this information is held centrally and they can find the taxi driver for you. 

Also if you have the IMEI number you can report it to the police.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

a friend of mine once left an envelope with quite a big amount of money, it was returned in a couple of hours.. 
do as zin recommends..


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

lookingforsmth said:


> a friend of mine once left an envelope with quite a big amount of money, it was returned in a couple of hours..
> do as zin recommends..


I did call them. They don't have it. I think the passenger took it. I will just go to police, if I am not lazy.


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Doni said:


> I think I left my phone in taxi just a while ago. Does it help if I report to the taxi company or the police? Anyone had any experience like this? Got stimulus to get a new phone but I have valuable information in the lost one.


have similar experience, 10 minutes after realize that it's not in my pocket I borrow my friends mobile and call it, the taxi driver came back and return it, I gave him some money as tips for his kindness


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Doni said:


> I did call them. They don't have it. I think the passenger took it. I will just go to police, if I am not lazy.


Sorry to hear that. Perhaps the police can track it down - I imagine you've already alerted Etisalat to block the SIM...


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Perhaps the police can track it down - I imagine you've already alerted Etisalat to block the SIM...


I got a new phone already. Now I am lazy to report to police even. I did block the SIM though.


----------

